# Where can I find 1/4 inch aquarium glass hinge?



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

Where can I find 1/4 inch aquarium glass hinge? I have been looking everywhere for it.


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

This stuff?
Living Hinges | U.S. Plastic Corp.
I couldn't find anywhere local either.


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you I was looking everywhere on the web and nothing till now.


----------



## JherperJ (Jun 23, 2010)

try glasscages.com as well. see if they have a better price


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

Try a fish store. Most of the more serious ones will carry hinge.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

jon said:


> Try a fish store. Most of the more serious ones will carry hinge.


 I agree, I have yet to see a real fish store that did't have it. You might have to ask as its not something most of them keep on the shelf.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Old thread but does anyone know where I can find a hinge for 1/8?


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

thatpetplace should have them.


----------

